# Lamination schedule for my deck.



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

using 1/4 inch luan, I'd use 2 layers of 6 oz tooling cloth on each side.

example of resin consumption with 6 oz cloth:

http://picasaweb.google.com/bdefalco/FinishingTheGrassSlipper#5263755352881828818


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Think I should go thicker with the wood or will that be enough? I'm still in the planning stage so it's easier to change now than later. I just figured it would be easier to work with.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Try it, I was surprised by how rigid the luan became with a single skin on each side.
Lay it up before installing. Check for flex in place before final installation.
6" square under deck reinforcing pattern will make this very rigid.
Don't forget to prime and seal the luan with epoxy before glassing.


----------

